

Fred Wilson: We invested in DuckDuckGo for the Reddit, Hacker News anarchists - Kenan
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/21/fred-wilson-duckduckgo-reddit-hacker-news/

======
Drbble
Seems like Fred Wilson is getting bubbled, investing in a search engine for
Reddit users (of which I am a proud one). I hope it was a small investment.

